# Arms Reach co-sleeper mattress



## mrs.yd (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a question for any of you who use the Arm's Reach Co-sleeper.
We had one that we bought 9 years ago for our first child. We gave that one away and now we are expecting again (of course!)
I remember with the one I bought 9 years ago the mattress was really thin. It was just like the bottom of a playpen. I added a bassinet mattress (that didn't totally fit) on top to make it more comfortable.
I noticed on the Arm's Reach website they sell an organic mattress for $100+ dollars. I was wondering if maybe their mattresses are more substantial now. I'm hoping a $100 mattress isn't 1/2 inch thick.
So, if any of you have a recent model of the Co-sleeper I'd appreciate it if you could tell me about the size and quality of the mattress (either the organic one or the regular one).
Thanks!


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs.yd* 
I have a question for any of you who use the Arm's Reach Co-sleeper.
We had one that we bought 9 years ago for our first child. We gave that one away and now we are expecting again (of course!)
I remember with the one I bought 9 years ago the mattress was really thin. It was just like the bottom of a playpen. I added a bassinet mattress (that didn't totally fit) on top to make it more comfortable.
I noticed on the Arm's Reach website they sell an organic mattress for $100+ dollars. I was wondering if maybe their mattresses are more substantial now. I'm hoping a $100 mattress isn't 1/2 inch thick.
So, if any of you have a recent model of the Co-sleeper I'd appreciate it if you could tell me about the size and quality of the mattress (either the organic one or the regular one).
Thanks!

i bought a regular co-sleeper with a regular mattress before DD was born. the mattress is thin and made out of some kind of plastic-y substance. not impressive. but she seemed to find it very comfortable. we bedshare mostly but still use the co-sleeper for naps (or the first part of the night) when we take trips.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

We got the mini co-sleeper as a gift when DD was born, so not sure if that is the most recent model (2 years ago). But that one has a pretty thin, firm mattress and neither DC really likes it! They both spent most of their time in the bed with us/me. Although I have been trying to get DS to at least nap in it and I ended up putting some blankets on it and tucking them under to give it extra padding. I would check one out in a local store first if you can.


----------



## mrs.yd (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for that info!


----------



## berrymama (Jul 7, 2007)

We got this: http://organicgrace.com/node/273 and it is very nice. It also raises the height of the mattress so babe is not lower than our bed...it is about flush with our mattress now. We got the co-sleeper as a gift from grandparents, so I didn't feel as guilty spending the $100 on the nice mattress. I figure it will make a nice floor pad later for reading or napping on the floor or whatever. Alternatively, you could put a sheepskin on the co-sleeper to make it softer.


----------



## Shami (Oct 9, 2007)

Agree with PP. The mattress is thin, firm and creased because it folds up into thirds. We have the universal. I'm still glad we got it because I felt safer with dd in there when she was a newborn, and I was a new paranoid mommy. We only used it about 1 1/2 months. She's in bed with us now and we like it that way. I probably won't use it with my second.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

We bought the organic because that is really important to us but it is not much in terms of softness or thickness. Our set up is as follows...
mattress, then organic sheepskin, then big fluffy blanket folded in half then organic wool mattress protector, then organic cotton mattress protector, then organic flannel sheet. It's quite acceptable this way!
FWIW: the arms reach organic mattress is not folded in thirds like the regular mattress. it's just folded in half.


----------

